# Red neck homemade poising tool



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

What to do with some scraps laying around,lol


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hmmm...

Are those razor blades stuck in a slab of Brie or is that some sort of uncooked Yukon pancake?

No compass?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL

That's the Canuck version of a Waffle:wave:

The blades are JB Welded to the glass.
Actually the stryofoam holds a small plastic bowl i slip over the blades,keeps the blood leakage to a bare mininium,and it'll hold another set of blades for doing pancake arms if need be.

Never thought of adding a compass,but it'd help to make sure it points north,LOL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm glad someone finally asked. I just figured it was a chunk of the Great White North.

I am a bit disappointed with the nuts and bolt levelers. I was expecting sled dog powered electric trailer jacks on all four corners.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,Bill if you're referring to the Canadian version of a remote control,i'm working on it,.
Hard to catch the sled right now,lol:thumbsup:


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

It's so close to the magnetic north pole up here that it you put a magnet on one side of the nut it'll spin itself in or out (depending on which side of the magnet is stuck to the nut). Put 4 magnets on and it will automatically level itself as the magnetic fields line up. It's amazing to see, but don't tell anyone or we'll have the military police after us. It's Top Secret don't you know.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

That Hornet is dangerous, Ya never know what he is going to think of next, I do all my arm balancing this way, works real good once you get the hang of it. 

If the blades are set in a waffle does that mean he did not finish his breakfast? or can he still finish it later?

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL:wave:

Hey Todd,SHHH,you'll let our secrets out,lol,i was thinking i might have to try 6 neo mags,faster then an impact then:thumbsup:.

Jeff we just throw them outside,better chewing after they been on the perma frost for a bit:drunk:.

How are you making out on the dyno project


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Man, I have to struggle along with this minimalist unit. At least it has the vintage Aurora finger saver accessory device. Despite the appearance, I get great results from this setup.


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Wow*

Al I have a balancer if you need and a poising tool can be had on ebay for 75-80 dollars, that baby looks mid evil,but cool
Bart


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,but they won't have the wicked discription

Love the name,and if it works that's all that matters:thumbsup:

I like cheap and homemade,and that's right up my alley,you're my hero,LOL:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks, Hornet. I like yours too. 
Bart knows mine gets the job done.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Anybody can roar out and buy tools,
I got more respect for the guy who builds his own tools,no matter how rude and crude the finished product looks.

I'm still laughing over the name,that's priceless:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Al that is almost as good a tool as the BSRT "Special All Purpose HO Slot Car Tool" that I picked up for $49.99 on sale!! http://www.scaleauto.com/bsrt/images/bsht400.gif
It is the FINAL word in slot car tools!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: pig


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have always wanted one of those, just could not spring on the $40 price tag

I bet it works really good even for the smallest adjustment, and solves all the problems

Boosted


----------

